
Question to UX pros, product managers etc. - useberrypr
Do you make prototypes before taking your products into development? If yes, do you test them?
======
diveintothe9
I'm a UX designer, and by no means a pro, but my workflow is usually along the
lines of:

\- wireframe on Sketch (some people are faster on paper, I'm faster on
Sketch/XD/whatever)

\- create what I call a medium-fidelity mockup (basic styling, all components,
etc, but not much actual content)

\- create a small PWA/webpage to demonstrate behavior and flow

\- go back and complete my high-fidelity design

\- send it, and any styleguides, to the devs

Throughout these steps there are multiple rounds of iteration, review, and
branching, but eventually you have a product design ready to go.

------
relaunched
I uses coded prototypes. Deckware and clickables are sub-optimal. If you can
code it and put it in someones hands, it allows them to see and experience the
actual value. The former explain to people what you think the value is. It's a
nuanced by distinct difference.

The former encourages group think and confirmation bias; I think the problem
is important and the solution brings value, therefore it does. The latter
allows you to identify who your customer is.

------
andrei_says_
I’ve used

\- Paper sketches

\- simple google doc with pages set to A5 so it fits very little on each
“screen”

\- either of the two can be imported into invision and made clickable for user
testing

\- at least some user testing to validate nomenclature / mind model.

\- then rails :)

------
sixQuarks
sketch out stuff on paper very crudely, then start coding in the browser and
iterate, iterate, iterate. The finished product usually looks way different
than the sketch.

I've never been good at making formal mockups and transforming it into a
working site.

------
elyrly
Omnigraffle - high fidelity mockups

Balsamiq Mockups - simple views

No functional prototype

------
hbosch
Yes and yes, as often as possible.

